# Honda ITR save - ever seen anything this bad



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Honda ITR rescue last night

Some twit thought they could "buff" the paintwork...hmmmm

Its now on Irish plates too btw!!

Front end sorted before the rain came in last night, hence the poor afters, but the results are clear

*From This*


































*To This*

corrected side is the far side


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

My first reaction was "Oh my word!!" that's a horror!

Looks like you're making good progress though...keep the updates coming :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

that was terrible looks good so far though


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

:doublesho how bad is that. Have seen a few bad ones at work that beats em all. Happy :buffer:


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

it was left with a mechanci for some engine work, when he went to collect the mechanic offered to do a "buff"... so after a day of oil chnges on corsas and the odd set of brake pads he thought he was a detailer!!!

I reckon it was a wool mob, some t-cut and an angle grinder !!!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great save :thumb:

What gets me is how come the person who ****ed it up didn't stop after the first panel? They just kept on going destroy all in their path!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

rrrrrrrrr sweep..rrrrrrrrrrrrr sweeep sweep, rrrrrrrrrr sweep, grand, roof, rrrrrrrrrrrr etc etc etc!!!


----------



## Ianeire (Apr 10, 2009)

Fantastic service! I even got a cup of tea at the end!


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

good work :thumb:
what products etc: did you use to sort it out ?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

What was wrong with it before?? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

what a state much better now:thumb::thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking much better! Keep the updates coming.:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I despair to be honest.

I couldn't get a car that bad if I tried. How (and why) do they do it?

Do they let a monkey lose on the car or something? Saying that, a monkey would probably do a better job of it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice work...

getting that car like that is EASY if its OEM paint, as the paint is soooo soft that a poor machine job would leave that instantly. I did one the exact same and while it was a joy to correct, just wiping wax over the car afterwards marred it again :wall: Thanks god for Opti-Seal that day :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jun 6, 2007)

good first effort


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Goose said:


> good first effort


right...

anyway, quick wash with strong shampoo mix lots of APC to be sure any residual polish was gone. Quick clay with Sonus greyto lift the embedded polish.

PorteCable to machine with Megs pads and mostly SSR2 and 3m polish, srp on teh bonnet by hand, on th wing by machine and one coat of FK1000p jut as the rain started. I'll top that when I get teh car back next week I hope

More pics of the rest then and hopefully some better afters, the rain tht came down whilst we were having tea was biblical

Ianeire, got your addy now!!! He's a good helper by the way!! :wave:


----------



## Goose (Jun 6, 2007)

green-blood said:


> right...


was refering to before you touched it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work so far:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Truly horrific holograms. Keep it up!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Goose said:


> was refering to before you touched it


ah got it!!!:wall:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great job but that was shocking!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

shocking holograms, nice work saving it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looked bad, great correction job mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

green-blood said:


> Honda ITR rescue last night
> 
> Some twit thought they could "buff" the paintwork...hmmmm
> 
> ...


Are those speckles dusting?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks like rain?

That was shocking before. Did they apply the tyre shine too? Finished it off nicely ay.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great work so far mate....


----------



## Ianeire (Apr 10, 2009)

Keefe said:


> Are those speckles dusting?


No the little specs you see is the rain just beginning to fall. We were literally running around the front of the car trying to buff off the fk1000p before the heavens opened. Only just managed to grab those last few shots.

The rain hampers the reflection a bit unfortunately.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Was there no strike throughs?


----------



## bofh (Apr 14, 2009)

Well done that man, that truly was a shocker :thumb:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Great job, so far!:thumb:

The "before's" remind me of when my neighbor showed me the "job" that he did on his SL500 last fall. Just as shocking. What shocked me was that he did the same "job" on all THREE of his cars!
Yikes!


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

MadMerc said:


> Great job, so far!:thumb:
> 
> The "before's" remind me of when my neighbor showed me the "job" that he did on his SL500 last fall. Just as shocking. What shocked me was that he did the same "job" on all THREE of his cars!
> Yikes!


ouch.... bet he was proud as punch too!!!


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

green-blood said:


> I reckon it was a wool mob, some t-cut and an angle grinder !!!


i reckon it was a Brick!!! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

those before pics are shocking!!!!

great turn around


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok, I had the car back this weekend to finish the job, not that the weather co-operated.

Megs cutting pad with 3m fast cut plus
Sonus 3 (blue) finishing pad with ultrafina
2/3 coats of serious performance polymer QD/sealer

*Roof*














































*rear wing*
















*Car - DONE*


----------



## parsco (May 3, 2009)

Wow :doublesho

What an improvement :thumb:


----------



## Tuscan Steve (May 11, 2008)

My word...that was a state! Looks great now!!!


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Blimey thats bad . Looks like you have done well .


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Looks like a Mk1 Mini in back ground?


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

bang on, 66 mk1 morris mini minor 850 superdelux - on hydrolastic no less


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Couldnt tell the year by just that pic.

Did a clean up on a pre-production 59 (with glass bottle) :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Funkin ell 2


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy spit Batman... that was awful! Nice work!


----------



## tegvic (Nov 26, 2008)

A massive improvement well done fella


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

What the hell'd they 'buff' it with? :lol:


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

Look my threads mate i have one which could contend that lol

but awsome turnaround


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah, well my Da's bigger than yor Da


----------

